# When to call it quits?



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an awesome German Shepherd that is 3 years old on December 19. We have had him since he was 9 weeks....

His traits are as follows;

High drive. Strong willed. Works like a horse. Will not pick a fight with another dog, but will finish a fight if challenged. His recall needs work (if he is on a job and really into it). Can't keep him crated, he will destroy it. Can't keep him in the yard, he will scale the fence, or chase (and kill) small animals. Better off leash then on. GREAT for home protection. Looks terrifying, will bark/pursue like a maniac, but LOVES his family. Great at fetch. VERY talkative. Will say hi, bye, hello, I want that, I'm sad, I love you. He is VERY vocal. 

Not good with small dogs, cats, chickens, or any farm animals....

This evening my small dog picked a fight with my German Shepherd like he has a thousand times before. My German Shepherd is VERY patient. EXTREMELY patient, and I think he puts up with little dog because I do try and discipline little dog when I see him acting like a fool. Unfortunately, my German Shepherd (after almost 3 years) decided it was time to give little dog the what for. My son was laying next to my small dog, and tried to protect him when the fight broke out and he missed the little dog and bit my son...along with biting the little dog.(Both are fine! No ER or vet visits, however my son is going to have quite a bruise-no puncture wound-he could have done a lot more).

I'm struggling...I'm bawling my eyes out because I don't know what my options are at this point...little dog was here first, and the two have lived together for the most part, peaceably these last 3 years, however, I'm not sure what to do at this point with him biting my son. This dog is my love. He is an amazing dog. Albeit, even more so when he is a solo dog (like when we take him to the mountains or on a hike-he stays by my children's side and I am always confident they are safe because they have him beside him. When my husband is working, we all feel safe because he is home with us.

Despite his many quirks I KNOW this dog! I'm really upset that he missed and bit my son. I always thought in the back of my mind that he might finish a fight with little dog and am always on my guard (I was in the other room when this happened and as soon as I came out my German Shepherd stoped) and try and keep them separate for the most part. I never would have thought that my kid would be in the cross fire....

We are now faced with; do we find him a new home?....will he bite my kid again? Is this a real possibility? Am I over reacting? Do we NEED to find him a new home, and then of course, he has SO many quirks. He is a serious working dog with great potential. We live on a small little homestead and use him to work every now and then so we have the capability to keep him busy, what if we find him the wrong home? I'm struggling....I could use some advice of others who know this breed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

All this behavior is because he hasn't been trained to behave the way you had hoped he would. He takes the slack you give him. Why in the world do you let the other dog annoy him, leave him alone in the yard, allow him to bark, taking charge and having him make the decisions? Time to turn the tables. Work with a good trainer and practice NILIF (check the forum on this). There are many issues you can solve. Love is not enough; he needs a leader to guide him.
Regarding high drive; maybe he has, maybe it is because he doesn't get the exercise/training and mental stimulation, resulting in just running wild. Never let your son be so close to him in the presence o the other dog. You are lucky that it wasn't more serious. 
I agree you are finding yourself on a threshold; it is either finding him a good home or take charge of this boy so he knows his place. Keep your little dog away from him and train that little guy as well.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I agree with Wolfy. It sounds like he's been given the run of the house. He needs someone to lead him. I would stop the little dog from starting fights - probably correct him if he even starts to go over to start one. It's not acceptable behavior and clearly your big dog is not a fan.

I think your child was bit accidentally. You're right, there could have been more damage. 

Right now, I would try to keep your son from sitting/laying on the floor next to the dogs like that in case it happens again. I also agree with getting a trainer that could come out and see the two dog's interactions and offer advice. I think you could get him to tolerate other animals/farm life, but it will require work on your part. He needs to know what is acceptable and what is not.

Crating - they have high anxiety crates for dogs that don't do well in regular ones - have you tried one of these?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Offer your GSD to someone who can give him the appropriate attention and direction. He is already 3 years old and to be honest you did your best and because you want whats best for him. Find him a great home. I feel in your situation it's going to be way more than you and your little dog and your kids can handle.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Train both of the dogs, don't ever let the little dog annoy him, little dogs need training and exercise just as much as the big dogs. Train them to "place" and unless you are doing something with them or in the same room as them they are both separated through the "place" (once they get good at it) or a crate. Find a crate that he will not destroy (ruff tough, gunner kennels, impact crate etc...) (they are on the market just more expensive) or crate the little one or put it in a room when you leave. 
I don't believe the shepherd will purposely bite your son or other children again unless he is going for the little dog again and "misses" which shouldn't happen anymore since you should be managing them properly. 
I agree with the NILIF. if you want your little dog to maintain the same freedom as it has up till now then you have to manage the shepherd at all times, tethering, crating, down stays etc.. and keep the little dog away so he doesn't bug him, this should have been taught to the little dog when you first brought the shepherd home. 
A serious working shepherd like you are saying your dog is, needs to be trained and worked everyday, "we use him to work now and then" isn't enough 
If you aren't willing to put in the money for a good trainer or crate and the time to follow though on the training then rehome him or the small dog for the small dogs safety


----------



## dave2336 (Dec 27, 2017)

Kearka2 said:


> I have an awesome German Shepherd that is 3 years old on December 19. We have had him since he was 9 weeks....
> 
> His traits are as follows;
> 
> ...


I have a similar situation. So far, our GSD has only held our little jerk of a dog down while showing his teeth. As for the bite, it was an accident. If the GSD knows biting a family member is not allowed, what is the issue? Hasn't he accidentally bit you? It happens to me all the time when we are playing rough. Our GSD, Major, will immediately recoil (ears down tail down) when his teeth accidentally touch skin. I realize the 3 year-old was trying to protect the little dog. But, getting between fighting dogs is a bad idea.


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good morning all, 

I'm reading all your responses and am humbled. I think sleeping on my emotions has helped as well.....This is definitely a wake up call for me. I don't want to call it quits on him honestly because he has so many great traits and really is such a good dog, and I have failed him to give him what he needs, and I appreciate those of you who are suggesting tools and will definitely look into bringing in a trainer to help....(as far as that goes, what are things to look for in a good trainer?).I have never heard of NILIF and will look into it. 

1) You are right, I gave him the run of the house too long, too often, and didn't realize it until you said something! For myself I definitely got lazy with him....

We have another GS in the house, and she is such a breeze that I thought I could handle this dog. 

2) I definitely need to be more intentional about keeping the two dogs separate (they NEVER go outside at the same time). 

3) I NEVER thought he purposefully bit my son, but he did bite him...

Thank you everyone! I have some serious reading/learning to do....I do appreciate this forum for the feedback it gives.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

You’re getting a lot of good training advice from others who have posted. I agree with getting a trainer, a GSD-savvy trainer, to evaluate the dogs and you together to help you decide what to do. You need the trainer to help *you* learn, almost more than the dog does. Implementing the advice offered here will take some work and a shift in perspective on your part, and working with someone who understands the breed will help you do that. 

As others have said, your dog sounds like he is taking charge in the absence of clear rules and limits on his behavior. I don’t know you, but I’ll bet you absolutely *can* learn how to set those rules and limits. If you’re willing to do the work, I’d bet you can keep him, and be happy you did. If it sounds like too much work to take on given the rest of your busy life, then yes, consider giving him up.

If you decide to rehome him instead, make sure he goes to someone who understands what they are taking on. I think he sounds like he’d be an awesome dog for someone who understands and can provide what he needs.


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

dave2336 said:


> I have a similar situation. So far, our GSD has only held our little jerk of a dog down while showing his teeth. As for the bite, it was an accident. If the GSD knows biting a family member is not allowed, what is the issue? Hasn't he accidentally bit you? It happens to me all the time when we are playing rough. Our GSD, Major, will immediately recoil (ears down tail down) when his teeth accidentally touch skin. I realize the 3 year-old was trying to protect the little dog. But, getting between fighting dogs is a bad idea.


Hi Dave, 

If I am understanding you correctly, he has NEVER bit any of us. If he mouths in play, he does shy away and "apologizes" and in this situation I didn't get between the two dogs, I yelled at him and he stopped right away. 

My son however, is 7...and his instincts was to protect his buddy, however a great teaching moment. Thank you!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> All this behavior is because he hasn't been trained to behave the way you had hoped he would. He takes the slack you give him. Why in the world do you let the other dog annoy him, leave him alone in the yard, allow him to bark, taking charge and having him make the decisions? Time to turn the tables. Work with a good trainer and practice NILIF (check the forum on this). There are many issues you can solve. Love is not enough; he needs a leader to guide him.
> Regarding high drive; maybe he has, maybe it is because he doesn't get the exercise/training and mental stimulation, resulting in just running wild. Never let your son be so close to him in the presence o the other dog. You are lucky that it wasn't more serious.
> I agree you are finding yourself on a threshold; it is either finding him a good home or take charge of this boy so he knows his place. Keep your little dog away from him and train that little guy as well.


Lots of wisdom and experience in this reply wolfy, I'm bookmarking it for my own use. Thanks.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Forgot this: the dog has good bite inhibition. He could have easily killed the little dog. And one day he actually might, but it won't be his fault as he has given plenty of warning.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry OP.... but in your case like many-many threads started here....I don't see the GSD as the culprit here.....BUT as with a few other breeds (some of which can't be mentioned here).....the GSD is always at fault simply because they're a german shepherd......you say the little dog picked the fight----like he'd done a thousand times before.....if that number is even remotely close to being accurate...your GSD has more restraint than any dog of any breed I've ever dealt with......you say the GSD never starts a fight but will finish one....not exactly true or you'd be burying the "little dog" in the blink of an eye....period


You should have controlled and corrected "little dog" in what ever manner it took to make him get a grip....a long time ago.....most times after a serious fight it's next to impossible for the two dogs to coexist under the same roof unless they have a ton of respect for their owner and that doesn't just happen...that respect is earned and built over time......the fact that you've let "little dog" continuously pick fights with the shepherd---is clearly on you for either doing nothing or not enough......and btw --no I don't think the GSD is a threat to your child he was simply collateral damage for being in the middle of a dog fight....that could have ended much worse....people getting hurt trying to break up a dog fight happens every day....again IMO it should never have come to this point


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> Forgot this: the dog has good bite inhibition. He could have easily killed the little dog. And one day he actually might, but it won't be his fault as he has given plenty of warning.


Best post ever.

Your son got hurt because he got in the middle of thst fight. My guess is your dog didn't even realize it was him. Sounds like you have a great dog that needs more training and a small dog that needs ALOT of training and a correction that introduces him to Jesus when he wants to start a fight.

Make sure your children know how to safely stop a fight without putting their body in the way. Like throwing water, dropping a blanket over the dogs, or....first choice is always calling for an adult.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> Forgot this: the dog has good bite inhibition. He could have easily killed the little dog. And one day he actually might, but it won't be his fault as he has given plenty of warning.


Best post ever.

Your son got hurt because he got in the middle of thst fight. My guess is your dog didn't even realize it was him. Sounds like you have a great dog that needs more training and a small dog that needs ALOT of training and a correction that introduces him to Jesus when he wants to start a fight.

Make sure your children know how to safely stop a fight without putting their body in the way. Like throwing water, dropping a blanket over the dogs, or....first choice is always calling for an adult.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

# 1 cause of dog bites is people getting into the middle of a fight and accidentally getting bitten because the dog was so amped up they bit the human by mistake. It's very, very common. Don't blame the dog - if he hasn't bitten you or your son before, he's going to be just fine, as long as neither one of you gets into the middle of a fight!


Google Leerberg to find out how to safely break up a dog fight.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

How much exercise does the dog get. Try wearing him out by teaching to run while leased to a bike.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My dogs tire out the most during search and fetch games. Not mindlessly running after a ball when the owner stands under the eaves with a chuck it and repetitively throws to the same spot. Start engaging the dog. Example: sit and wait while you hide or throw a ball/toy out of sight. Return to the dog, and give him the command to Find It! Of course, first teach him the sits and downs and stay.
Same with the little dog. Alternate the sessions with the dogs being separated. You have a sound GSD that you love very much so give him what he needs most. 
Regarding the little dog's annoying behavior: as soon as you see 'THE LOOK', immediately put him behind bars with : TIME OUT!
I had a 25 pound female Whippet who could bully other females with her eyes. But I had her number and told her "No Way!" She would turn one ear to me and kept the other on the other dog but refrained from trouble.
Please stick around and keep us updated. This can be fixed so you can keep both.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure about why the bigger dog is getting most of the blame here. Though clearly he will cause the most damage, it's the smaller dog that is the instigator and the smaller dog who's failing to listen when told to KNOCK IT OFF by the humans..

If your GSD was just randomly starting fights with your poor innocent small dog, I'd be way more concerned about him. 

Instead, I'd be going to dog classes and crating/baby gating/ TEACHING that little dog his manners in life as well as around your GSD. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't blame my German Shepherd, and if I had written this in such a fashion that one would think that he is to blame then that is on me. However, he is much more powerful then my little dog, and need to know and understand how to move forward. This thread has helped a lot. I understand that I am at fault for what has happened in my home. I also understand that it is my little dog that instigates, and my inability to correct him to an extent that he respects and obeys my command as well as other dogs in my home. 

I was not in the room when this happened, the little dog instigated more then likely because he is possessive of my child and my GS had had enough. He relented as soon as I came in the room and yelled, however, though a few seconds, it was enough to wake me up. 

I hope that the moderators allow my responses to be posted so that I can get further advice. Thank you to all who as shared their input!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Kearka2 said:


> High drive. Strong willed. Works like a horse. Will not pick a fight with another dog, but will finish a fight if challenged.


How do you know this? Has he harmed another dog in the past? What do you mean by "finish a fight"?



Kearka2 said:


> His recall needs work (if he is on a job and really into it). Can't keep him crated, he will destroy it. Can't keep him in the yard, he will scale the fence, or chase (and kill) small animals. Better off leash then on.


If you can't keep him in the yard because he scales the fence, he's not better off leash than on. How many small animals has he chased and killed?



Kearka2 said:


> GREAT for home protection. Looks terrifying, will bark/pursue like a maniac, but LOVES his family.


Pursue who, what? Friends that come to the door, strangers? 



Kearka2 said:


> Not good with small dogs, cats, chickens, or any farm animals....


Has he alwyas been this way or is it getting worse as he gets older? What you see in a young dog if not trained properly, will often be magnified as they reach maturity. 



Kearka2 said:


> This evening my small dog picked a fight with my German Shepherd like he has a thousand times before. My German Shepherd is VERY patient. EXTREMELY patient, and I think he puts up with little dog because I do try and discipline little dog when I see him acting like a fool. Unfortunately, my German Shepherd (after almost 3 years) decided it was time to give little dog the what for.


From what you said above you seem to have already known he doesn't like small dogs and he's killed small animals in the past? It's probably best to assume he will at some point hurt the smaller dog so until you reach a final resolution, crate and rotate is probably the best option when you can't watch them.



Kearka2 said:


> I'm bawling my eyes out because I don't know what my options are at this point...little dog was here first, and the two have lived together for the most part, peaceably these last 3 years, however, I'm not sure what to do at this point with him biting my son. Despite his many quirks I KNOW this dog!


I understand that this is really hard and stressful but are you sure you haven't been ignoring signs of problems? If you already know he doesn't like small animals so much so that he's killed them in the past, will finish off another dog in a fight, bark and pursue like a maniac etc. this information had to come from somewhere. You really need a good trainer who can evaluate the dog and set up a plan to train him. 

It sounds like your son was bit by accident rather than being the target. Unlike others I wouldn't allow or expect a young kid (not sure how old your son is) to break up a dog fight, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> How do you know this? Has he harmed another dog in the past? What do you mean by "finish a fight"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White shepherds, you should be a lawyer. You dissected that like a surgeon. All very good points too.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

We have a GSD and a very small dog. It always seems to be the small one that starts the fight. The small dog has been here for 8 years I think now and was buddies with our last dog Jake. They got along perfectly. Jake would even let little Tobi sleep on him. It was great. We lost Jake two years ago, maybe close to three now of old age. (hips gave out at 18 years old) Now we have Ringo who is just over a year, and Tobi. Tobi likes to start the fights. We know this because we watch them both all the time. My wife and I have had to break up only 3 major fights so far and it is getting a lot better. Ringo will nose punch Tobi once and awhile and Tobi will get up on Ringo's back but other than that it's all good. 

They have or are starting to learn to respect each other. We know not to leave them alone together when we are out so they get crated. 90% of the time it's all good. No whining or anything. They lie right down and go to sleep. I will not let them be alone together when we are not home. Tobi would piss off Ringo and there would be no hope for the small one. In that case we would lose two dogs. Ringo would go as well. 

The small dog is more my wife's. So we know by his actions that he is trying to protect my wife when she is here or when she comes through the door. He can be a mean little fart to man I tell ya, lol. Ringo is just tryin to play most of the time and wants to greet my wife when she gets home. Tobi don't like it but he is starting to learn that we all are part of a family. It was harder for us the younger Ringo was ut he is a pretty smart dog and catches on real quick to everything.

I'm starting to ramble now, sorry, but what I am trying to say is I think both our dogs know we will not except that behavior when we are home. We discipline both of them when they fight. The one that started it gets the most punishment. (In the form of being crated and maybe scolded) The other will get a stern talking to and told to lie down and relax. Anywho, sorry for the long ramble.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Even a very tolerant, laid back GSD can reach a point of frustration and retaliate when being aggressed repeatedly. The little dogs behavoir should have been addressed as quickly as it started and this situation may have been avoided all together. Given how things turned out I'd consider yourself very lucky, things could have gone much worse. 

Rehoming is entirely up to you, however judging by your description, training, proper containment, and supervision would resolve much of this.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

With what the op wrote, my visual is the son trying to shield the little dog from a frustrated had it up to here but otherwise very patient GSD. I think that either dog could have misjudged a bite to the other and got the son. It just happened to be the GSD this time. But with the visual, I keep wondering how close the little dog was to the child's face. It's a scarey thought but might help balance out what needs to be done with/for both dogs. 

There is a whole lot to be thankful for this time around.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I, personally, wouldn't have my child and both of these dogs together, in future, probably ever. Dog fights generally don't get less serious each time they happen- they get more serious. There is no way I'd risk my kid getting in the middle of one, by accident. These two dogs need to be separated when the child is around (that means almost all the time). Huge risk.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The same question again why would you let your little dog behave in such away for so long. How and truly why does your little dog pick fights. Small dogs have a tendency to rescource guard their people and do not like large dogs in their space. Both animals need to respect one another and their space by you correcting them when they do not and not by having them correct each other. I have a chihuahua he went through boot camp when we brought home our gsd pup. I found doing small little training sessions together helped teach them to want to behave with each other. Topper our chihuahua would sit near max -stare me down and wait for a peace of cheese lol! Going on walks together. Making sure both are getting attention and no one feeling left out. Our chihuahua was resource guarding his toys from our pup so all toys his toys were put away. I had to teach my gsd pup not to harass our chihuahua and respect his space. If the chihuahua were to get crochity while On the couch with us When our gsds came over - the chihuahua gets put down on the ground or a blanket thrown over him or crated. It’s your house you make the rules. Topper our chihuahua sure relaxed a lot more when he knew he feel like he did not have to fend for himself. It sure sounds like this was an accident regarding your son and yet the blame is misplaced. I’m glad your son is okay and it sound like a bite meant for the chihuahua and was no death bite but it does not take much force to kill such a little dog. I would make sure your little dog has a crate. I would advise to get a trainer in your home. A storm is brewing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> A storm is brewing.


Yes, that pretty much sums it up. To the OP, what is your take on all of this? Hope it has helped.


----------



## Jacquelyn Frascatore (Oct 19, 2018)

It sounds like you have a working GSD as per your description. This type of GSD is very different from the pet type. The dog bit you child BY ACCIDENT, you shouldn't condemn him for it. The fact that he has been harassed by the little dog for 3 years is terrible, don't blame the dog for lack of management, people do this all the time when a bite occurs. All three of them should have never been in the same room together. (DON'T BEAT YOURSELF UP about that, what's done is done. just learn from it). I agree to find a good trainer, he needs more activity where you and him can work together. Agility is a good sport that will help him release some energy. 


As far as the management. I have a GSD female who hates all dogs. What I have had to do is MANAGE her with other dogs. I also have another dog. They sleep in crates in the same room next to each other but I do not let them interact without a barrier. I can work her around other dogs in fact she is my demo dog for my training. She just cannot be loose around others. In fact one time we were working at the local park and a Lab. (you know those dogs who just want to play with everyone ) came running across the park towards us. She went into protection mode, and I (stupidly) got in-between them trying to run him off. She accidently bit me on the knee. Left a couple of good canine scars. She did not do it on purpose and has never tried to bite me ever. I took full responsibility for the bite. You can also look for a behavior consultant. They can visit your situation and come up with a management plan for you. Getting rid of a dog is the last resort. He has become a part of your family. I'm sad that you are considering giving up on him most cases are managable. Hope this helps. If you have any questions you can also contact me directly.


----------



## Hrudy (Oct 19, 2018)

The problem is it is almost sure to happen again. I've owed GSDs my whole life and never had one with a bad disposition. Some smaller dogs have a 'Napoleon' complex and can cause problems around larger dogs. I hate to see but you may have to choose between the two. You can't put children in danger.


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wolfy, 

The whole situation has been humbling, the thread was difficult to get through albeit very helpful. It's not always easy, nor is it always the first inclination to admit and acknowledge that what is going on in my home is my own doing. But it is. 

We contacted a trainer and she will be coming to our home in November. Until then we are to watch/read as many Leerburg articles/videos as possible. 

We have also put new rules in place to keep little dog in check. 

Thanks again to everyone who has put in your input!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Kearka2 said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> The whole situation has been humbling, the thread was difficult to get through albeit very helpful. It's not always easy, nor is it always the first inclination to admit and acknowledge that what is going on in my home is my own doing. But it is.
> 
> ...


Good on you...many times it's good to get another pair of eyes ( so to speak) on a problem....sometimes it's difficult for a owner to recognize where issues really are with problems they are living with day to day....you're doing the right things moving forward....your shepherd has a bunch of restraint IMO and sounds like a great dog....with some time and effort---a good trainer....you, your family and dogs will be fine....keep us posted


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Just out of curiousity, what breed and sex is the small dog?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kearka, that's good news to hear. I second NB's question. Why have we not asked that before?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

True. So good to hear!


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

He is a Shih Tzu. HA!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kearka2 said:


> He is a Shih Tzu. HA!


Spoiled? I have trained pet dogs professionally for more than 20 years and never met anyone who trained or put the time into these dogs (I don't do shows), even after I got paid for consultations. I have met nicely trained Chihuahuas, Dachshunds, Cottons, Little terriers but not Lhasas or Shih Tzus. Maybe your will be the first one?


----------



## Kearka2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Listen. When this trainer comes in November, he will be the first trained Shih Tzu you ever met. MMk. 

But in all seriousness when I was talking to the trainer she had expressed that I had my hands full....and I replied "when it all works and everyone gets along, it really is great fun." Especially when we all go out to the mountains together. He isn't as spoiled as some Shih Tzu's (I don't think), and is quite rough and tumble and a cowboy right along side my boys, albeit unwise when he thinks he is a cow dog (NO, we do not allow him to chase them in the pasture-in case anyone suggests the thought)...but like I had said previously, I'm humbled to know that our problem stems from me and my lack of leadership. I am eager to get with our trainer and for her to teach me to recognize the kinks in our relationships so that I don't have to find a home for either dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Remember that management, crates and baby gates work wonders. Just to keep everyone in the room with you, not even necessarily to separate them from each other (though that works too.  

Good luck.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Please check back in with how it's going, I can't be the only person who'd like to know  I'm glad you're working with him, he sounds like an awesome dog for you and your family.


Our young GSD started jumping our old GSD but only over toys. I remember our young son tried to get involved and I had to put down clear and stern instructions that if the dogs get into it, he is to immediately get away from them. He did get accidentally dinged with a tooth and bruised the first time it happened. I'm sure others have already told you it was accidental, so your family is not in danger. Best of luck to you all.


----------

